# Hungry TSN



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

View a video of CHUD's TSN eating here

View a the second video of CHUD's TSN eating here

Enjoy....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm not sure if I saw a few things on this video correctly. First, is he feeding full grown African cichlids to his fish (that could be traded in for a lot of feeders! ). Second, and a whole lot more interesting, is that catfish luring and directing its prey with those whiskers. It appears to be true especially in the second video.

I've never kept TSN so maybe this is really common knowledge...just curious.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

shoulda posted in the same thread as the post, but i dont believe that the TSN coaxes any fish in with their whiskers









the whiskers are too "see" in the dark.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think that thread is locked. Just look at one of the lower barbels in the second video. I thought they were 'feelers' as well but it looks a little odd in that vid.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> I think that thread is locked.


not anymore


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

So, out of curiosity, does anyone else see that middle, bottom barbel twitching as the TSN moves up on the fish (in the second video)? I'd just like to hear if other TSN observers have seen it or if I'm off my rocker! The key here was that I wasn't looking for it in the first place, it jumped out at me. Otherwise I think I'd even question myself!









Oh yeah, nice fish! (TSN and the feeder! )


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I figured it out on my own... the powerhead is blowing that whisker, it's not being used for luring.







Good call JesseD
Doh!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

too bad chud left..he had an awesome collection


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> too bad chud left..he had an awesome collection


 He did indeed.. but why did he leave?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i think the victim fish is a convict...?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

cool vids











> RhomZilla Posted on Jul 21 2003, 02:10 AM
> QUOTE (thePACK @ Jul 20 2003, 07:18 PM)
> too bad chud left..he had an awesome collection
> 
> He did indeed.. but why did he leave?


cause bobme came on to him


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> i think the victim fish is a convict...?


 looks more like some type of african.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

One way or another, someday I will have to get a tiger shovel nose. that was pretty amazing. The one I saw at the lfs today was nary 3 inches long and very complacent. I can hardly believe they grow to be such jerks at feeding time ! that was cool.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Jonas said:


> One way or another, someday I will have to get a tiger shovel nose. that was pretty amazing. The one I saw at the lfs today was nary 3 inches long and very complacent. I can hardly believe they grow to be such jerks at feeding time ! that was cool.


 they aren't _aggressive_; any fish that won't fit in their mouth they won't go near, and in fact that's a problem with them while they're little, as they are easily bullied.

but yes anything that CAN fit in their mouth, its GONE. Trouble with them, aside from huge feeding costs and tank requirements, is getting them off feeders-- most refuse to eat non-feeder foods


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2003)

i like that video!


----------



## Wing (Jul 25, 2003)

yeah thats definately an african peacock cichlid, very expensive, why the hell would he feed it to a TSN?!?!!?


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Those vids were awesome as hell







how big is that TSN and what size tank is it in...just curious.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

cool vid i got to get some of my fish eating


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

he was breeding africans, he fed them to his catfish and his piranhas :nod:


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't believe it was him who was breeding them. A friend/aquaintence that bred them en-mass, so was able to sell them to him for cheap.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

mmmmike is that a skyline r-33 in your avatar if so is it yours???


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Damn that fish is badass!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

whow a nice TSN, but not too sure I would be using cichlids as food


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

short but sweet


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

the more lil cichlids but it was still cool to see


----------

